# So i was at the store.......



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Decided to hit up Aldis to buy out coffee before the prices went up. They had 6 33oz cans left at $5 each and stacked next to it their new size of 11.3oz cans at $3 each. YES, I did buy out what they had left of the big cans.

And then, as long as I was there, decided to stock some more supplies and pick up the stuff I was short on for making a BIG batch of chili to can up this weekend. I buy EVERYTHING by the case so really thought nothing of it.

While I am in line to pay, the woman behind me whispers......"HEY......Are you one of those "preppers"? :dunno: I look at her and say, "I don't consider the way I shop PREPPING, just shopping smart." I paid for my cart FULL of food, left the store, and couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I always say that we're having a family reunion or that I'm buying for home bound grandparents or other relatives.

Although I am starting to care less and less about what people think of my buying habits, I still cant bring myself to "admitting" in public that I am prepping. That little voice in the back of my head(yea, I know they make pills to take care of that) keeps nagging me telling me to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I just tell em were feedin the poor at church an what have they done ta help lately? Generally get a terrified look an some mumblin as they back away!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Being of dark completion and sarcastic wit, I would have told her I was preparing a feast for Allah then just stared at her menacingly as she rung me up. Would have ruined her whole day, maybe her whole week. Which would serve her right for questioning me in the first place.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd do that to, but I always got a bunch a pork in the cart, kinda blows that deal now don't it!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I've gotten that question before, and I really don't care what people think of me, but as Davarm says, I keep what I am really doing to myself. I just reply with "Nah, I wouldn't call myself a prepper. I just don't get all the way out here to the store very often, I live pretty far out."


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I had the cashier at the dollar store ask me about the 10 2# bags of pasta I was buying. She asked: "Are you getting ready for a church spaghetti dinner or something?" I responded: "Yeah, something like that."


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'd do that to, but I always got a bunch a pork in the cart, kinda blows that deal now don't it!


Well you could one of those jack-muslims.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

At Sam's yesterday, I had nothing but bulk essentials. Most folks walking around had a few bananas, some chips, a TV or ... You get what I'm saying. I was surprised to see hardly anyone purchasing real bulk groceries.

Anyway, at check out the girl asked me if I was stocking the church pantry. 

I smiled.

'you must not see many buying groceries like this? Huh?' I asked. 

'not really' she told me

I looked her straight in the eyes and said, 'you need to stock up on food and water'. She said, 'I know'

Works at Sam's and she asked me, figured that's the last place I would be asked about my bulk shopping, it didn't bother me at all. I'm going to start telling folks, it might save a few lives.

We are chatty in the south, so I didnt mind it.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

DJgang said:


> At Sam's yesterday, I had nothing but bulk essentials. Most folks walking around had a few bananas, some chips, a TV or ... You get what I'm saying. I was surprised to see hardly anyone purchasing real bulk groceries.
> 
> Anyway, at check out the girl asked me if I was stocking the church pantry.
> 
> ...


And there you go....same thing I was thinking when I started reading this post. Are we wrong to deny what we are doing? If we admit it would it influence another person to start? Of course you would have to use your best judgement as to whom to admit being a prepper.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought bulk yesterday too. Stupid teenager ringing me up asked if we were going camping. Not sure how a 20 pound bag of rice led him to that conclusion, but I said "Well, you know when the weather gets cooler, we get into that frame of mind."


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Uhhh...

Advising a cashier to "stock up"- couldn't that generate a "See Sumpin' -Say Sumpin' " report like they're urging surplus stores & other merchants to do?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Advising a cashier to "stock up"- couldn't that generate a "See Sumpin' -Say Sumpin' " report like they're urging surplus stores & other merchants to do?


Hum... At sam's in good 'ol Alabama...

Where is it they are advising? Is it certain states, like commie states?

Not sure I've heard this PawPaw.

Sam's club could turn in their member list and transactions.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

There is quite a list of purchases that the alphabet agencies are interested in having reported to them- from soup to paint thinner. If something about any transaction seems peculiar to YOU as a merchant, they want to know about it. 
You needn't mock me. Simply Google 'See something-Say something', and see whose websites top the results....Applies in your state,too, I'm afraid.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> There is quite a list of purchases that the alphabet agencies are interested in having reported to them- from soup to paint thinner. If something about any transaction seems peculiar to YOU as a merchant, they want to know about it.
> You needn't mock me. Simply Google 'See something-Say something', and see whose websites top the results....Applies in your state,too, I'm afraid.


I apologize. Didnt realize I was mocking you. I had not heard of it, I wanted to hear what you had heard, that's all.

Geez.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So last saturday it came out that I was preeping, yeah i should keep my mouth shut but some one said something about it and I opend up. They mostly had a well good for you but im not into that stuff kinda mind set. This saturday 3 people told me about stuff they had decided to stock up on and 1 guy wanted me to make him a lsit of what he should get next. Maybe I'll see where this can go.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

When asked if your prepping, you could just say "no, but with the way things are going I probably should be!". That way you can plant a seed without compromising OPSEC. :2thumb:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

"With the amount of debt our country is in? I'm worried about where we're headed and my job so I'm stocking up now while I can afford to so if something happens I can still feed my kids. I don't know if that makes me a prepper or not."

or

"Prepper? What's that? I haven't heard of that term." then when they answer... "Oh. Well that sounds like reasonable steps to take. Are you doign that? What would you suggest I do?"

Both, I think, would help continue the conversation without really admitting anything on your part and just might help introduce you to a fellow prepper. There's one at my work and just recently another guy comes into my office and starts talking about how he needs to stock up on stuff, etc... Quite literally you can see how the lightbulb just turned on for him. So I took him out to lunch and had a long and productive conversation. I suggested he join this forum too.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

More and more folks are starting to prepare, or at least coming out of the closet about it. Several at work that I have planted seeds about it are starting to. One of the big reasons is that I pointed out that prices are going up all the time. I am spending today’s dollars to buy something rather than tomorrow’s dollars which will buy less. With prices now noticeably rising and packages noticeably shrinking it is easier for them to see. Wait until produce prices start their winter climb, that will wake up even more folks!

As far as the stores, one clerk has noticed my purchases. She said my cart is always the most interesting. One week I will buy 10 boxes of baking soda and 3 or 4 bottles of laundry detergent and a pile of canned tuna. The next week I will buy a pile of boxes of plastic bags and several 12 packs of TP. I simply point out that these items are on sale.

And I have noticed that a majority of shoppers at the grocery store are buying one meal at a time, or minimal items. It used to be I saw people shop for an entire week, possibly two carts worth. Now very few I see are. Perhaps it is just the timing of my shopping, the weekly shoppers may do so on the weekends when I avoid stores because of the crowds. Perhaps I do not go to the right store to see them.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

People are starting to wake up at my work too. The other day there was a discussion in regards to the economy and a friend who is a Ron Paul supporter made as statement in regards to the current conditions and looked at me for affirmation. I simply made a statement and people looked at me as if there was a light lit inside their brains. Now questions are being asked on what they need to do.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

ComputerGuy said:


> People are starting to wake up at my work too. The other day there was a discussion in regards to the economy and a friend who is a Ron Paul supporter made as statement in regards to the current conditions and looked at me for affirmation. I simply made a statement and people looked at me as if there was a light lit inside their brains. Now questions are being asked on what they need to do.


Ooohh I do love it when people realize that you weren't crazy after all.

But my husband... that's another story. He still things the government has gold plated farts.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

_The following occurred last year, and was related on another forum at the time:_

Why do you suppose it is that some people equate stocking up food and other needed supplies with being paranoid? Were our grandparents paranoid when they understood that sometimes life throws you a curve ball and you better be prepared when it does?

Today I went to a local store that advertised name brand canned vegetables for almost half off, and while checking out, a pleasant young woman (twenty something) with a couple of kids in tow, engaged me in conversation. I was buying a case of each vegetable type, and she asked why I was buying such a large amount. Not wanting to get too deeply into it with her, I told her that prices were starting to rise faster and since my income was fixed and that it could be reduced at some point, I thought that I would buy extra to keep on hand. Her response was, "Oh, your one of those paranoid people who hoard food. Don't you know that if there is an emergency, others people won't have any food because you bought so much?".

I asked her if "If for any reason the stores didn't open, how long could you and your children live on the food that you have in your home?", and her reply was a day or two. I noticed that she was buying several videos and soft drinks. I reminded her about two recent local events (a tornado and an ice storm) that kept stores in our area closed for a couple of weeks, and suggested that she might consider keeping a little bit extra on hand for her children and herself. Her reply was "No, because I'm not paranoid".

It doesn't matter if you call it stocking up, putting back, prepping for a SHTF situation, or just common sense, there are some people who have been conditioned to look at you as crazy or even evil for doing so. I believe that a large portion of the first world public has been so insulated and spoiled, that they have no comprehension of how rare and fragile our "on demand" lifestyle is, or how easily we can lose it. I'm afraid that a lot of people are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> _The following occurred last year, and was related on another forum at the time:_
> It doesn't matter if you call it stocking up, putting back, prepping for a SHTF situation, or just common sense, there are some people who have been conditioned to look at you as crazy or even evil for doing so. I believe that a large portion of the first world public has been so insulated and spoiled, that they have no comprehension of how rare and fragile our "on demand" lifestyle is, or how easily we can lose it. I'm afraid that a lot of people are in for a rude awakening.


A large portion of the population is obsessed with what other people think & what's "normal". It's the herd mentality beat into them since their daycare & public school days coupled with their inferiority complex. If you dare to have a thought that doesn't comply to what their group sees as normal, you must be wrong. They rarely ever even take the time to consider the merits of your argument.

If I'm not paying them to think, I don't give a rat's a$$ what they think about me or what I do. I try to make sure I don't give them any I indication that I'm interested in hearing their thoughts but if they insist, they'll most likely get a sarcastic remark. Yep, it's ridiculous to stock up when things are on sale to save for a hard time. I mean, it's not like that's happened to millions of people recently. That ice cream, coke, & chips in your buggy makes sooo much more sense. Thank you for helping me see the error of my ways. :ignore:


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

If I'm asked this question, I would simply reming people about the Ice Storm 4-5 years ago. And that we had no power for a week. So the items we are purchasing are for;
#1- basic grocery and everyday items. " we have a large family).
#2 - we donate to the local food bank.
#3 - remember that last ice storm, well we ran out of things we could readily heat & eat, and ran short of firewood and none was to be found.
Someone just asked my son if haul wood the wood from a tree he cut, in exchange we can take a couple of truckloads for free. 
And we will look for more, free would be nice but if I have to pay I wil


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a great thread! I can't tell you how many times I've been questioned over the contents of my cart and it has made me realize that most people truly have no clue. To fly under the radar so to speak, I try to limit the # of sale items I buy at one time. When coffee is on sale, I buy 2-3 containers, not a case. I shop often and it will be on sale again. I can go back the next day if it was an exceptional deal. I do stock up when my local store has its caselot sale, but I don't stick out as much then since others are buying cases of food too. I have also realized that people simply don't cook as I hear "I'm coming to your house for dinner" a lot.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

You know I used to post in the Preparations Update thread routinely but don't anymore because I would be posting everyday. Today I will go again to the commissary, buy my lunch, buy a few food items, usually a plastic bag or 2, walk back to the office, and put them next to my desk. The same person will walk by and remark how I am a good shopper.

Each day, like groundhogs day. 2 bags of food a day, usually 10-20 dollars adds up at the end of the week. In 3 weeks the wife will remark how the prep room needs to be cleaned up, so I will box up the food, inventory it into a spreadsheet with item, size or weight, expiration date, box number and storage area. Storage area is usually the climate controlled storage area or the secondary house we have a little further out.

Like the turtle mentioned before, slow and meticulous.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> Her reply was "No, because I'm not paranoid"...., there are some people who have been conditioned to look at you as crazy or even evil for doing so.





tsrwivey said:


> It's the herd mentality beat into them since their daycare & public school days coupled with their inferiority complex. If you dare to have a thought that doesn't comply to what their group sees as normal, you must be wrong. They rarely ever even take the time to consider the merits of your argument.


Take this for what you will... I believe the devil is misleading a LOT of people.

"The sheep hear the Shepard's voice"... and Satan, of course, hates the followers of the Shepard.

People who view preppers as weird or paranoid don't have to be evil... just mislead.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I got so tickled last night, some friends of ours came over to the house to visit. Well actually she had made me a home-made coconut cream pie and brought it to me =) 

But she was telling me that they had bought a small deep freezer and was filling it with beans, rice, flour and such cause prices were going up on everything. I just smiled and ask her if she was one of those crazy preppers, she had no idea what I was talking about LOL!!! I explained it as being prepared for when times are hard so you don't have to do without. Her response "I guess I am, where are you learning all this stuff from." =) A trip to Sam's is already in the works LOL!! and a date to do some canning =)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

razorback said:


> But she was telling me that they had bought a small deep freezer and was filling it with beans, rice, flour and such


?

That's OK to kill any insects... but they don't need to stay in there.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Why are you buying all that stuff?"

"Haven't you seen where the government is asking everyone to get two weeks of food to keep on hand?"


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Last night me and DW were at king soopers (Kroger). We had 2 carts full of "groceries." We use some coupons, ok, a lot of coupons. The cashier said, "You guys always buy a lot. Are you guys extreme couponers." DW and I looked at each other and smiled. DW replied, "yes we are."


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ?
> 
> That's OK to kill any insects... but they don't need to stay in there.


I didn't want to go into all that just yet, she kept asking me if I got all my info from amazon (had my canner sitting on the table). I think she went into overload real fast =(


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

razorback said:


> I didn't want to go into all that just yet, she kept asking me if I got all my info from amazon (had my canner sitting on the table). I think she went into overload real fast =(


Yeah, might overload her. Small steps. conversation for that trip to sams's. :beercheer:


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just wondering if it'd be possible with these stores to swing through and make careful notes of what you want to buy, price and quantity and then arrange with the store manager for you to pay for it at the register but actually pick the goods up at the loading bay which is normally located at the back of the building?
It's possibly a way to be discreet and buy the goods still in the carton rather than loose.

They can only say no.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> I was just wondering if it'd be possible with these stores to swing through and make careful notes of what you want to buy, price and quantity and then arrange with the store manager for you to pay for it at the register but actually pick the goods up at the loading bay which is normally located at the back of the building?
> It's possibly a way to be discreet and buy the goods still in the carton rather than loose.
> 
> They can only say no.


A little off topic, but ... I talked to DH about a business venture but he didn't care for it. A small place, just a few items out front, place your order, if we have it in storage you drive around and get loaded up, kind of like a feed store, ya know? If I don't have it, I get it ordered and call you when it comes in. Drive around and pick up. Just me and maybe one or two employees and a good storage area. Anyway.....

It would be nice to have a place that you could just call and drive around for the pick up. I've always said that. Even with everyday groceries.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

DJgang said:


> It would be nice to have a place that you could just call and drive around for the pick up. I've always said that. Even with everyday groceries.


They have these already. You can even get delivery for elderly/disabled.

My old North Dakota home town of 500 people had a grocery store that did this all the time. My Grandmother, in her later years, would call in an order and they would deliver to her home.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I was going to add that is how it was done when I as a kid. Heck the store was even located a few blocks from our house. 

Meat wasn't cut until you told the store keeper (always the owner) what ya wanted and then it was wrapped in white butcher paper and taped close. I remember skating up that hill many a time visiting that little store. We actually had two in town, of course we had a Piggly Wiggly and Safeway too but nothing beat those little hometown stores =)

I miss those days!!!!


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

razorback said:


> I was going to add that is how it was done when I as a kid. Heck the store was even located a few blocks from our house.
> 
> Meat wasn't cut until you told the store keeper (always the owner) what ya wanted and then it was wrapped in white butcher paper and taped close. I remember skating up that hill many a time visiting that little store. We actually had two in town, of course we had a Piggly Wiggly and Safeway too but nothing beat those little hometown stores =)
> 
> I miss those days!!!!


I used to love going to Piggly Wiggly


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> I used to love going to Piggly Wiggly


We have Pig's locally owned, but definitely not butchered meat in house.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Our Piggly Wiggly's er long since gone. Shame, they was the best! Ours had inhouse meat shops.

Dad new the manager real well, I can remember haulin the moose over there after the store closed an dad an the manager butcherin it an wrappin it up.

We ain't got a decent place ta buy meat within 50 miles now.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

You know some say things are better now (than the old days) I don't think so. Like Rev. Coot said do you think the manager of any store would do something like that now? Hell no!!

One Christmas I was (by looking at the photos) about 5 or 6 years old. Santa was planning on bring me my first 2 wheeler bike. After my sister and I were fast asleep in bed Santa came in and opened the box to put the bike together for me. Wouldn't you guess it, it was a boys bike LOL!!! Sooo at midnight Christmas Eve my folks were at Howards with the manager getting the little girl bike I had waiting on me Christmas morning.

Of course didn't know that story until years later... That wouldn't happen know a days... Plus the town was even bigger then...


----------



## crickett (Sep 19, 2012)

My husband is more private about it, not because he's embarrassed or worried of what people think of our sanity (we are both fully aware that we're crazy and not just because of our obsession with being prepared) but because he doesn't want people to know where to come if the SHTF. He's also told the girls not to tell their friends, i understand his reasoning but don't TOTALLY agree with him. I agree that when things go to hell we don't want a bunch of people who know where we live to know we have stuff set back because even if they think we're nuts now they'll remember it if their hungry enough but there's another part of me that wants to tell everyone. I want the people I see at the store with small children to wake up, start putting thins back just in case. My husband keeps me reined in, his voice at the back of my head telling me he's right but like Dixie said i can't help but think that if i say something they may wake up.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

crickett said:


> My husband is more private about it, not because he's embarrassed or worried of what people think of our sanity (we are both fully aware that we're crazy and not just because of our obsession with being prepared) but because he doesn't want people to know where to come if the SHTF. He's also told the girls not to tell their friends, i understand his reasoning but don't TOTALLY agree with him. I agree that when things go to hell we don't want a bunch of people who know where we live to know we have stuff set back because even if they think we're nuts now they'll remember it if their hungry enough but there's another part of me that wants to tell everyone. I want the people I see at the store with small children to wake up, start putting thins back just in case. My husband keeps me reined in, his voice at the back of my head telling me he's right but like Dixie said i can't help but think that if i say something they may wake up.


If you want to help people out in the future, everytime you buy a prep item for yourself, but the same amount for all the people you want to help too. Make sure you deliver it to their house and tell them to store it for the future.


----------



## crickett (Sep 19, 2012)

partdeux said:


> If you want to help people out in the future, everytime you buy a prep item for yourself, but the same amount for all the people you want to help too. Make sure you deliver it to their house and tell them to store it for the future.


Look, I get that most people feel that the only people that matter are themselves. I respect your right to feel the way you do and don't knock you for feeling that way but don't appreciate the derisive tone when I express my own feelings on the matter.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I just tell them it takes a lot to feed 12 growing kids.

When they ask where I live, I always give them another town.

When SHTF, all you have to do is be able to wait out 2 months and most of your problems will be dead from starvation.

The lord helps those that help themselves. In other words, you have to meet him half way.

There are many people that I care about but if they refuse to get ready then I can not help. My funds go towards my comfort. If I have extra if they show up I will be glad to share. They can even sleep outside to keep the bears away.

Locally, very few people know what I am doing and even fewer know where I am doing it.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We don't tell people we're prepping for obvious reasons. But fact is, some of our sons friends have made mention of are you guys turning into those prepper kind of people?
They are all in their mid twenties and as much as I would like to rattle them to their core it's not my job to save the world. They already call us the Mcgyver (sp) house. when somebody needs something random, it can usually be found around here or "rigged".
Most if the kids are great, they like to borrow and are great about returning. My guess is in a SHTF situation they will come this way. Bring you gun and ammo, we're going to need it. 
Hell during the last ice storm we had no power for about 4or 5 days. Some of the kids had power at home and were here with us helping us eat food before it spoiled. They could have been in their warm toasty houses and came our way. 
I say if we can hunt, fish and defend the property, we would take the best of them in.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I bought bulk yesterday too. Stupid teenager ringing me up asked if we were going camping. Not sure how a 20 pound bag of rice led him to that conclusion, but I said "Well, you know when the weather gets cooler, we get into that frame of mind."


 I'd of answered ....No I just found that I'm one of the competetors on next seasons "survivor" so i'm trying to get use to living on rice:sssh:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

crickett said:


> Look, I get that most people feel that the only people that matter are themselves. I respect your right to feel the way you do and don't knock you for feeling that way but don't appreciate the derisive tone when I express my own feelings on the matter.


Not mocking at all.

What I'm hoping you'll do is consider that if someone is hungry and knocking at your door, you'll consider the only people that need to be cared for are the ones that you have prepared to take care of. If you give one person a fish for the day, tomorrow you'll have to give 5 people a fish for the day, third day, 25 people, and by the 5th day, all your stored food will be gone.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

razorback said:


> I was going to add that is how it was done when I as a kid. Heck the store was even located a few blocks from our house.
> 
> Meat wasn't cut until you told the store keeper (always the owner) what ya wanted and then it was wrapped in white butcher paper and taped close. I remember skating up that hill many a time visiting that little store. We actually had two in town, of course we had a Piggly Wiggly and Safeway too but nothing beat those little hometown stores =)
> 
> I miss those days!!!!


 careful razorback...........your gonna show your......er.....our age here.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Partduex... come and take them?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

crickett said:


> My husband is more private about it, not because he's embarrassed or worried of what people think of our sanity (we are both fully aware that we're crazy and not just because of our obsession with being prepared) but because he doesn't want people to know where to come if the SHTF. He's also told the girls not to tell their friends, i understand his reasoning but don't TOTALLY agree with him. I agree that when things go to hell we don't want a bunch of people who know where we live to know we have stuff set back because even if they think we're nuts now they'll remember it if their hungry enough but there's another part of me that wants to tell everyone. I want the people I see at the store with small children to wake up, start putting thins back just in case. My husband keeps me reined in, his voice at the back of my head telling me he's right but like Dixie said i can't help but think that if i say something they may wake up.


I've experienced something in just the past few weeks. A group of moms that I associate with in church, well, they are preppers or at least want to be!! It's been comforting! We spent the afternoon talking about preserving. It was great!

I think you can talk to folks and listen between the lines so to speak and you will get a feel of who you can trust and who you can't. But of course, honor your husband's wishes... But what if you could find other preppers?

Good luck!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Partduex... come and take them?


 yes


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

101airborne said:


> careful razorback...........your gonna show your......er.....our age here.


LOL!!! I'm... we're probably younger than most think


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Why does it matter if you are? You dont have to hide who you are. Just be yourself. If you are then just say "yup". If you dont think you are then just say "nope"!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh it doesn't matter. I'm 38 and been married 15 years =) But if I ever talk to you on the phone, for some reason I sound like a little kid LOL!!! Telemarketers ask for my mom when they call, so I get off easy with those.

Being new no one really knows anything about me =( But since I am a talker/rambler I'm sure that will change


----------

